# Should I charge sales Tax in my online store using Print Aura?



## Skunky (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys!

I'm an artist and designer, I've worked in the screen printer industry for a few years now and am eager to open my own online apparel shop. Sadly, I have questions about the technical business side. This is my first time on this forum, and fist time posting, I'm hoping someone in a similar situation can give me some advice.

So here's my question: Should I charge Sales Tax in my online store?

Here's details on how my store will be set up:
I want to open an online T-shirt/apparel store.
I'm going to be going through a printer in Sacramento, CA called Print Aura. My online store is set up through WooCommerce which is linked up to Print Aura. 
I design the T-shirt and have it offered in my shop. The customer buys the shirt, the money goes into my Paypal account. Then, Print Aura takes out the money they need from my Paypal to make the T-shirt order, bags it, and ships it directly to the customer from their shop in California. I never even touch the product. 

Print Aura's website talks briefly about California Sales Tax but, as stated in their TOS, is not obligated to give any further advice on Sales Tax. 
https://printaura.com/sales-tax-resale-license

This would be a strictly online store, run by just me, no other employees. I currently live in Maryland. Please let me know if there are other questions you have for me!

I want to do it RIGHT and not get in trouble! 0

Furthermore, is there any other important business advice you may have for me? 

Thank You,
Melissa


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Charge tax in the state you are in got your customers in the same state. No others.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Skunky said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm an artist and designer, I've worked in the screen printer industry for a few years now and am eager to open my own online apparel shop. Sadly, I have questions about the technical business side. This is my first time on this forum, and fist time posting, I'm hoping someone in a similar situation can give me some advice.
> 
> ...


We are required by law to charge you sales tax on all orders that SHIP to California if you do not have a valid California resale certificate. So if you do nothing we will charge you tax on those orders. Some folks who don't live in CA get these certs but it can be a hassle so most opt for Print Aura to handle it.

As far as tax in Maryland you should talk to a tax advisor in Maryland as to what the requirements there are for charging sales tax.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

You should definitely check with your local tax laws. Different states have different laws regarding tax. I am not sure about Maryland. There are also some states that don't have sales tax such as Delaware. Good luck. 



Skunky said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm an artist and designer, I've worked in the screen printer industry for a few years now and am eager to open my own online apparel shop. Sadly, I have questions about the technical business side. This is my first time on this forum, and fist time posting, I'm hoping someone in a similar situation can give me some advice.
> 
> ...


----------

